# BMQ 0403 Grad Parade



## thorbahn (19 Mar 2005)

I had my BMQ Graduation Parade today, all went well. Thought I'd share some pictures.


----------



## McGowan (19 Mar 2005)

you full or part time?


----------



## thorbahn (19 Mar 2005)

part time.


----------



## Sappo (20 Mar 2005)

cool pictures, always intersting to see others bmq courses.

ill get some pics when we graduate after the next 3 weekends


----------



## nurse sarah (23 Mar 2005)

Maybe this seems like a dumb question but why is your grad parade in cadpat?


----------



## infamous_p (23 Mar 2005)

nurse sarah said:
			
		

> Maybe this seems like a dumb question but why is your grad parade in cadpat?



...cadpat as opposed to what? usually grad parades are in cadpat.


----------



## nurse sarah (23 Mar 2005)

I did my grad parade in CF's and I think every one that goes through St.Jean does. I don't know maybe its a reserve thing.


----------



## infamous_p (23 Mar 2005)

when did you graduate? (just curious) lol


----------



## nurse sarah (23 Mar 2005)

I finished my BOTC last summer


----------



## infamous_p (23 Mar 2005)

nurse sarah said:
			
		

> I did my grad parade in CF's and I think every one that goes through St.Jean does. I don't know maybe its a reserve thing.



oh i didnt realize you were reg  :-\ lol, im not sure about reg then


----------



## nurse sarah (23 Mar 2005)

No big deal. I was just curious


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Mar 2005)

Reserve NCM's don't acquire CF's until after doing their MOC Course. As for Officers I'm unsure.

Chimo!


----------



## Tpr.Orange (23 Mar 2005)

Nfld_Sapper said:
			
		

> Reserve NCM's don't acquire CF's until after doing their MOC Course. As for Officers I'm unsure.
> 
> Chimo!



I believe this statement is incorrect. Cf's are to be issued after one year of military service. Trades training or not.


----------



## TCBF (23 Mar 2005)

Freaked me out... I was asking myself: Why no DEUs?   Where are the fixed bayonets?   Where are the white belts and gloves? Where are the photos of the open order on the march in slow time in line on the march past?

Then.. Oh... Now I know.   But really, the process means so much more if it is a good parade.

Tom


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Mar 2005)

CFN. Orange said:
			
		

> I believe this statement is incorrect. Cf's are to be issued after one year of military service. Trades training or not.




CFN. Orange, I know from personal experience that CF's are not given out to the reserves until after MOC training, I spent 3 yrs as an untrained Pte. and was not issued CF's. I was told from both my QM and Base Clothing that as an untrained Pte. I was not entitled to them.

Prior to 1999 all recruits that completed QL2 (BMQ) were entitled to them.

Chimo!


----------



## infamous_p (23 Mar 2005)

there are a few untrained Pte's STILL on weekend BMQ in my unit who have received CF's.


----------



## Infanteer (23 Mar 2005)

I suppose the issue of DEU's varies from unit to unit, so everyone put their "I know" cap down....


----------



## Gunner (24 Mar 2005)

thorbahn,

Congratulations on completing your BMQ.  I did mine 20 years ago and it is an important first step in your military career.  Well done to you and your coursemates.   

Cheers,


----------



## Tpr.Orange (24 Mar 2005)

Nfld_Sapper said:
			
		

> CFN. Orange, I know from personal experience that CF's are not given out to the reserves until after MOC training, I spent 3 yrs as an untrained Pte. and was not issued CF's. I was told from both my QM and Base Clothing that as an untrained Pte. I was not entitled to them.
> 
> Prior to 1999 all recruits that completed QL2 (BMQ) were entitled to them.
> 
> Chimo!



Its very possible, but im untrained, and have CF's infact i was just changing the buttons on them today when i first read this post. I got sized on my one year anniversary with the forces...I guess it is different rules for different units/bgds/areas.




			
				Infanteer said:
			
		

> I suppose the issue of DEU's varies from unit to unit, so everyone put their "I know" cap down....



And yes infanteer...Ill take of the cap now  ;D


----------



## Standards (24 Mar 2005)

Regarding when PRes pers are to be issued DEUs, everyones right (to some extent).  The policy until recently was that DP1 training had to be complete (includes BMQ, SQ, and DP1 trades training (QL3)).  This policy was recently (within the past month or so) changed so that now pers are to be issued DEUs upon completion of one years service, regardless of the training they have completed.

My understanding is that DEUs were not being issued as money saving idea (once he's trained, he will probably stick around a while!).  However the change occurred because this was counterproductive from a retention point of view (if they won't give me nice cloths, what am I doing here?).

In any case, no doubt it will take a while for the various clothing stores to catch up.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Mar 2005)

Standards said:
			
		

> Regarding when PRes pers are to be issued DEUs, everyones right (to some extent). The policy until recently was that DP1 training had to be complete (includes BMQ, SQ, and DP1 trades training (QL3)). This policy was recently (within the past month or so) changed so that now pers are to be issued DEUs upon completion of one years service, regardless of the training they have completed.
> 
> My understanding is that DEUs were not being issued as money saving idea (once he's trained, he will probably stick around a while!). However the change occurred because this was counterproductive from a retention point of view (if they won't give me nice cloths, what am I doing here?).
> 
> In any case, no doubt it will take a while for the various clothing stores to catch up.




Thanks for the clarification WO.

Chimo!


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (26 Mar 2005)

I was on 0403. To say the Grad Parade went well is a bit of a joke. Atleast if you are reffering to the parade at the end of the SQ portion of thecombined course. IIRC the top Candidate kicked a rifle, someone saluted the Warrant, and not even 3/4 of the class left and re-entered ranks correctly.

Edit-
Hmmmm...Disregaurd my coments, that'll teach me to look at the dates, and look carefuly at the pictures (attention to detail or something like that). Different 0403 course. This one actualy looks pretty decent.


----------



## thorbahn (28 Mar 2005)

Yes..I guess the system of course serials only exists withing the specific Brigade group. We had no real incidents such as kicked rifles or saluted WO's  ;D.

After a day of parade practice, of course.


----------

